# Windows Rulez



## miniquake32 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Wayward (Apr 13, 2008)

Who are you kidding?


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't see this thread lasting for more than another 5 minutes or so...


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 13, 2008)

Do not spam the forums.


----------

